
Apple should pull the plug on the iPhone (John C. Dvorak, 2007) - tosh
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/apple-should-pull-the-plug-on-the-iphone
======
new_realist
Dvorak is a hack and a troll. I’m surprised he was tolerated for so long.

